# Turkey travel and best photos



## makayinpersim (Feb 7, 2014)

Very nice weekend, I joined daily istanbul tours Ottoman. Our tour guide in front of the Dolmabahce Palace, we met at the clock tower. The first palace istanbul 
Topkapi palace Sultan Mehmet time. Dolmabahce palace of Sultan Abdulaziz french architect has done time and many items made &#8203;&#8203;of gold are used. has a wide variety of flowers in the garden in the garden where there are water fountains made &#8203;&#8203;of marble. Dolmabahce Palace Bosphorus and sea views are very nice. Istanbul is situated in the most beautiful spot. Dolbahc palace has occurred from many rooms and each room has a different color pattern furniture. Oil paint on the walls There are tables and hand-made watches. The largest hall has room Dolmabahce Palace, and there are many beautiful baroque chandeliers.






Sulyemani mosque, the Sultan made &#8203;&#8203;on behalf of suleyman is magnificent. Probably with an architectural work of art. By Mimar Sinan in 1634 and took eight years construction. has a very large garden has a large patio made &#8203;&#8203;of marble. burning candle or oil lamp soot on the inside thanks to the air flow in the room is being collected. Prophet Muhammad in the name of God and manuscripts are written line. blue Iznik tiles on the walls are decorated with red color. Istanbul's most beautiful from every point of the city's top seems. Shot 4 times in a huge marble dome is on. Suleymaniye mosque minarets are four very nice.


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 7, 2014)

The way I see turkey.


----------



## makayinpersim (Feb 8, 2014)

*EPHESUS TOURS*
Magnificent ancient city of Ephesus and the Roman empire were made during. There are 600 meters in length the King's Road. King attended public entertainment on the road and celebrations are held here. Ephesus terrace houses, where people are sitting. In the region where the slope of the houses and the town hall of the king's palace is located. Ephesus is very Artist of valuable science adamlara architects have made the most beautiful works of the ancient city of Ephesus. On the way to Ephesus, the temple has a beautiful stone structure. People that use a combination of open-air toilets are. Love heart sign with house entrance door of the building and many rooms have occurred and there was a natural ventilation system.







Ephesus made &#8203;&#8203;a port city and a place where trade is very intense. Ephesus is known as the capital of the Asian continent. The caravan with goods from here to Europe are transported by ship. Celcus libray has occurred and here in Ephesus ephesus most beautiful buildings and magnificent architecture. Outside the two-story single storey structure in reality it is made to receive more light. Libray of Celsus Arabic Greek manuscripts are in Latin. Libray of Celsus in the front, symbolizing love, justice, wisdom, strength 4 statues are made &#8203;&#8203;of marble. Of the most beautiful structures in Ephesus gladiators war horse racing and the Olympics were held here. is used inside a very special concerts and shows. A beautiful ancient city of Ephesus.


----------



## makayinpersim (Feb 10, 2014)

*TROY GALLIPOLI TOURS*

Troy is a 4-hour bus trip and we went to Canakkale city center. Our tour guide went along with the Troy Museum and the ancient city. Troy museum spread over a very wide area. numerous excavations and restoration work is done. Books and numerous magazine documentary about Troy finally in 2004, starring Brad Pitt movie Troy has. Canakkkal used in the film Troy horse sculpture is exhibited in the seaside park. The first written document about Troy is told in the epic Hemeros ileum. Troy horse statue soldiers hiding in the castle gate secretly enters and opens the door to the castle and the war would be the winning side. The first layer consists of 9 layers of Troy 90metr wide fortress. In the last layer so beautiful, ancient city of Troy. made a very nice theater with a capacity of 1,000 people and has a demonstration center. very nice sound and light system and is used as an arena.







The battle for Gallipoli gentleman who is known as war. Anzac military and the Turkish military has a very monumental tombs and statues. The first lasted 4 years and the first world war gallipoli war was in 1915. British royal family's first warships sunk. Nusret get hit by mines laid and war ships were damaged or sunk too big. Gallipoli battle is very difficult history. Australia and new zealand British colonies consisting of many land battles for ANZAC soldiers and the Turkish military has been. Anzac cove ANZAC soldiers in the wars have been attacked and very hard. The British have a very large heavy defeat. Much as 25 April Anzac Day commemorations are made.


----------



## makayinpersim (Feb 11, 2014)

*CAPPADOCIA TOURS*

Cappadocia is a very beautiful natural wonder and a protected area by UNESCO. There are special cave hotel in Urgup cave hotel cool in summer and warm in winter had a natural ventilation system. We went to Cappadocia Goreme open air museum, where there were numerous cave and the fairy chimneys. people who lived here and also their religious worship cave churches have done special. many in the church wall paintings and mosaics of Mary and Jesus is adorned with. Uchisar the highest point in cappadocia, cappadocia landscape here were very nice. cappadocia is a spectacular natural wonder and burr formation of the Mount Hasan under the influence of the lava cools and rain has occurred here.





I came from a planet Cappadocia another question everyone is asking. Zelvia early in the morning we went to the open-air museum, where many fairy chimneys and cave and people who had lived here. many balloons were flying in the sky and from the ground up to an altitude of 250 meters &#1601;&#1606;&#1575;&#1583;&#1602; &#1575;&#1587;&#1591;&#1606;&#1576;&#1608;&#1604; , &#1601;&#1606;&#1575;&#1583;&#1602; &#1576;&#1608;&#1585;&#1589;&#1575; we had here a very nice view of cappadocia. tour Start with our guide to the valley valley and Avanos went Pasabag monks here are very nice Turkish souvenirs and handicraft works are located here. 5-8 Demirkazik and deep-storey underground cities and this was used for shelter and protection, and the people here have been able to survive with bread wine and water.


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 11, 2014)

Great series!!! I really like the balloons. Looks like you had a fantastic trip. Welcome!

How is Kuwait right now?


----------

